# ~**My 5 Cuties!!**~



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, everyone! Haven't posted piccies of my Bettas in awhile; sorry!
I just cleaned their bowls today & took new piccies, so enjoy! 

Okay, so you all know *Raindrop* sadly passed away on Christmas...yeah.  May she RIP<3.
Well, I got a new guy (not to replace her!) a few weeks ago. 
He's a CT & his name is Leo!  He's really sweet & has the CUTEST eyes, ever!!

So, enough blabbing...
Introducing...*Leo*!!



























Starting to flare!




























Up next, *Puddles!*




























Next, *Bubbles!*









Goin' in the other direction!









I HAD to get a face shot as usual...his face is sooo cute! 









Wow, first time flaring @ the camera!

Next, *Caesar!*
NOTE: He started to bite his tail, luckily he has stopped & it is growing back!



























^Yawning...doesn't he look SO silly here?! LOL!

& last but not least, my only girl left, *Crystal!*









She loves to read, hehe!


So, hope you like!! 
​


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry to double-post but here are the rest of Crystal (I went over the limit):


















Soo cute.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

aw, what cute little fish 

i'm fish-sitting a BEAUTIFUL blue, white, and pink crowntail for my grandmother, and he is adorable.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

AWWWWWW, you have the nicest looking bettas. You took great pics of them too.:fun:


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome Trashion!!  
Thanks!!
Hehe thanks Coco!! Yeah...my camera is really nice!


----------

